# Networking with a cisco



## vamos (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello, I've my FreeBSD server to iweb with a Cisco ASA 5505 but I've get a problem, I've also configured the network 


```
ifconfig_em0="inet 10.6.52.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.6.52.255"
defaultrouteur="10.6.52.254"
```

(10.6.52.10 ping)

But just don't work, I've never configured a server with firewall, I've so now 10 hours for finish it before my end of KVM-IP, can someone help me? thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2013)

vamos said:
			
		

> ```
> ifconfig_em0="inet 10.6.52.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.6.52.255"
> defaultrouteur="10.6.52.254"
> ```
> ...


I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. Does pinging it's own IP address work?

If it doesn't the _external_ firewall has nothing to do with it. Packets never leave the machine so the firewall never comes into play.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2013)

defaultrout*eu*r == default*router*


----------



## vamos (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes DutchDaemon, thanks.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. Does pinging it's own IP address work?
> 
> If it doesn't the _external_ firewall has nothing to do with it. Packets never leave the machine so the firewall never comes into play.



So, I've a firewall and I need to connect my server to firewall and firewall will redirect to the server IP 


```
NATING: 
67.205.83.24 -- 10.6.52.10/24
67.205.83.25 -- 10.6.52.11/24
67.205.83.26 -- 10.6.52.12/24
67.205.83.27 -- 10.6.52.13/24
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2013)

vamos said:
			
		

> So, I've a firewall and I need to connect my server to firewall and firewall will redirect to the server IP


That's not exactly what I asked. Can you ping 10.6.52.10? If that works, can you ping 10.6.52.254?

Also note the suggestion by @DutchDaemon, it's defaultrouter, not defaultrouteur.


----------



## vamos (Apr 5, 2013)

I've tried the suggestion by DutchDaemon, changed nothing, I can only ping 10.6.52.10


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2013)

Configuring the Cisco is a bit out of our scope. The problem is most likely there.


----------



## vamos (Apr 5, 2013)

The problem is not about cisco. Because already configured. It's about networking of FreeBSD server for make route with cisco for join inet.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2013)

There isn't anything to configure on the FreeBSD machine in that regard. You already have it correctly configured.


----------

